# Pioneer Double Din Dvd Radio Plays sound but NO PICTURE please help!



## Ahhmygooch (Oct 23, 2009)

before anyone says anything the green parking brake wire is grounded so you can bypass the parking brake to have it play and it still wont play any ideas?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ahhmygooch said:


> before anyone says anything the green parking brake wire is grounded........


Well, as Jamie (Mythbusters) would say, "there's your problem right there!"
If I recall correctly, that's the light green wire. It connects to power supply side of the parking brake not the ground. To bypass, or more accurately, 'fool' it, you'd have to connect it to a 12V source. The idea is for it to detect a signal that the brake is on. It won't sense anything from a ground.........


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Well, as Jamie (Mythbusters) would say, "there's your problem right there!"
> If I recall correctly, that's the light green wire. It connects to power supply side of the parking brake not the ground. To bypass, or more accurately, 'fool' it, you'd have to connect it to a 12V source. The idea is for it to detect a signal that the brake is on. It won't sense anything from a ground.........


That would be my guess.


----------

